# New (To Me) Motor



## Ictalurus (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been searching CL for awhile now in search of a deal. I've been to look at several motors over the last few months and it seems everyone wants a lot of money for an old beat up motor. Came across a 1966 Johnson 20 HP and thought I'd at least go look at it. When I saw the motor it was in pretty good shape and fired right up. Thought I'd give it a go, paid $350 for it. The only thing in dire need of replacing is the shift lever, looks like they run about $20-$30. Plan on rebuilding the carb and water pump just for fun and knowledge, fixing the shift lever and maybe repainting the cowling. Anyone have any information, tips, warnings for this particular motor? I've always run 50:1 with the Evinrudes/Johnsons, but 24:1 rings a bell for some reason. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey I posted this for a guy I was helping out on another forum. I copied pasted it here instead of retyping the whole bit. But I thought some of information would be useful to you. Please don't don't think I am talking down to you or talking to you in simpleton manner. The guy I was helping had no knowledge of outboards and I was trying to help him out. 

Some of the links come from the iboats forum, so if you want to see the pictures, then just join like you did this site. Not trying to steer you away......just so you can see the pictures. The guys here are great!!!





> Here is some guidance that will help you evaluate your motor and help us help you!
> 
> Now you want to use a systematic approach to assess your engine's problem. Sure, it maybe just needing a carb kit and cleaning and your on your way. But if you a systematic approach to evaluating a motor then you become more efficient than you just guessing and changing out parts.
> 
> ...




Good luck buddy! Hope you sort things out and get her running soon!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a nice motor from what I hear. Also, the 18/20/25 from that era share a lot parts, so you should have no problems finding parts if necessary. Look forward to seeing pics. Enjoy !


----------



## Brine (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info cajuncook.

I'm a newb myself with outboards and that helped me understand the process more.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks cajuncook, looks like a trip to autozone this weekend :lol: 

I have a very nice 1998 Evinrude 8 HP, so I can take my time working on it. Hopefully I'll be able to pull the kids on a tube with this beast strapped to the back of my 14'!


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 18, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the new motor. I'm in the process of replacing the shift handle. Brought it home pretty clean, but gave it a solid scrub down, changed the lower unit oil and put some new spark plugs in. Took it for a test drive Saturday and the motor ran just fine, the rich/lean knob will take some getting used to. It smoked a little, but sure purred nice when opened up a bit. Hard to get to much steam though, there was some ice on the lake. The lower unit oil that came out was pretty dark, no metal though. I just replaced with 80-90 lower unit lube, do these older models require something else? Can't wait for spring.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> The lower unit oil that came out was pretty dark, no metal though. I just replaced with 80-90 lower unit lube, do these older models require something else? Can't wait for spring.


Good on both accounts. That gear lube is a-okay, and having dark lube coming out is just fine, as you didn't have any milkiness or metal shavings.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> ... Can't wait for spring.



You guys are lucky down there. Everything is frozen solid here. I hope to get some fishing in the Tn. river this spring with my Dad. Nice looking motor. Enjoy.


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 19, 2011)

HEY, i got a 1967 Johnson 20hp from CL last summer and man that was a big step up from a 5 hp, lol. I love that motor and i think you will be very happy with it and it cranks every time I pull the cord. Im not tryin to steal the topic in any way but I read above and you said that when you changed the gear oil it was very dark. When I bought my motor the guy told me that 1 year ago the lower unit was rebuilt, so about a week after i had it I got some new oil just to be safe. When i drained the old oil out of it it was very milky lookin, I have no knowledge of outboards and just figured that it was a different type of oil. The motor runs very strong and never misses a beat, but i do have somewhat of a mechanic background and its kinda puzzeled me because the new gear lube looked like gear lube and what I took out was far from the new. Also i didnt find any metal shavings in the oil upon inspection. just thought Id ask for peice of mind, thanks and good luck with the new outboard! =D>........ I see that you are from West Tennessee, Im from Ripley, TN origionally and My 20 is on a 14 footer, I think you can pull a tube with no problem, lol Ive thought about that myself, lol


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 19, 2011)

Catfishjoe, thanks for the input and glad to hear that your '67 is still going strong. I plan on running the motor a bit (month or so) and changing the lower unit oil again just to make sure that there are no problems. I grew up in Michigan, came to TN when Uncle Sam asked me, never thought I'd be here this long. Still getting used to the lakes having a rockwall on one side. I still make it up north several times a year, never miss Nov 15 .


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 19, 2011)

One more item to note, never saw a water stream, but it looks like the water pump exit is through the exhaust on the back side. Am I correct in this, or do is there work to do?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have seen older motors have the water come out of the exhaust. My 81 merc 7.5 hp comes out of the exhaust so the only way i can run it is in a trashcan cause the ear muffs are useless


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 19, 2011)

I use the water hose and an engine flusher on my motor when at the house so there is a ton of water flying all around the exhaust port and prop so I cant be 100% sure if water also comes out of the exhaust port at the bottom by the prop, but there are 2 holes on the back of my outboard half way down and by the looks of your pictures your motor has them too, that is where I have a pretty strong stream of water coming out both at the house and on the river. I hope this helps as this is the second outboard Ive owned and the first was a briggs and stratton that was air cooled but as far as I know those two little holes are where you should have your water output and yeah the 15th of Nov is when I get my $15.00 Christmas Diner, lol  BBQ Backstrap =P~


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 20, 2011)

This is where there appears to be water exiting. Not much of a stream, kind of blown out with exhaust or some air pressure.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your motor may do what mine does. You have no visable intake for the water so some of the old motors actually sucks the water threw the propeller area. Thats why i have to use a trash can because the motor flushers wont work.


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 20, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> This is where there appears to be water exiting. Not much of a stream, kind of blown out with exhaust or some air pressure.



I stand Corrected ! now that I think about it mine does the same thing, quite a bit of water comes out but it does spray rather than come out in a stream. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> One more item to note, never saw a water stream, but it looks like the water pump exit is through the exhaust on the back side. Am I correct in this, or do is there work to do?



I check my water pump by running the motor deep in a barrel of water.
I didn't hear you mention changing the impeller.
Just cheap insurance if unknown when done last.


----------



## ultra353 (Jan 20, 2011)

Most of the older Johnson/Evinrudes dont have a "pee hole" they just discharge some of the water out the port you indicated.


----------



## ultra353 (Jan 20, 2011)

Catfishjoe, if your oil is milky looking you have a leak somewhere. It could be as simple as the drain/fill hole plugs not tight enough or the seals bad. If those check out ok, another common area is the prop shaft seal. Fishing line gets wrapped around the shaft behind the prop and ruines the seal. You might have to get a whole lower seal kit and replace them all if u cant find the leak.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone, I'm sure there will be more questions along the way. The motor seems to be running well as is, although I may change the impeller this year just be on the safe side.


----------



## catfishjoe (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Thanks Ultra353, that drove me craxy yesterday so as soon as I got home I drained some of the oil and it looked just fine. I only had the motor in the water once before I changed the gear lube in it and many times with the new lube in it so I think i just had a loose fill or drain plug ( hopefully).


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice looking motor. Real clean.


----------



## chavist93 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> This is where there appears to be water exiting. Not much of a stream, kind of blown out with exhaust or some air pressure.



Thats normal for that engine.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> This is where there appears to be water exiting. Not much of a stream, kind of blown out with exhaust or some air pressure.




That is the exhaust relief port. Yes that is your water indicator and is doing exactly what it is suppose to be doing. Most of the water and exhaust comes out down below near the foot. 

You were concerned about the shift handle lever. If your want to replace it, you will have to remove the powerhead if I remember correctly.

You can get a machine shop to fashion a small piece of aluminum with a cut out at the bottom that houses over the remain portion of the shift handle(if there is enough lip). Then drill through the both the aluminum piece and the shift handle and place a bolt threw it to secure it on. Spray paint it white. (good...no power head removal)

Same thing can be done with a piece of sturdy wood (although not as durable as the aluminum or metal attachment).

Or in a pinch....... :wink: pair of visegrips........yeeehaaaa swamp style :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 


Just a thought......Your motor looks great....it will surely give you good service if properly maintained.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 8, 2011)

Polished up the old '66 and she looks great. Scored some decals on ebay (I remember when ebay was a deal), primed and painted. Found a replacement shift handle also. The missing rich/lean knob is on it's way.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice job!!!! Shoot a video when you get her running......she is going to drag that 14footer all over the lake. You should be able to get 25mph easy with her.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 9, 2011)

cajuncook1 said:


> Nice job!!!! Shoot a video when you get her running......she is going to drag that 14footer all over the lake. You should be able to get 25mph easy with her.



Thanks man, I'm hoping to be able to pull some kids on a tube with it. Will be a tremendous upgrade from my 8 hp.


----------



## J.C. (Jun 7, 2011)

I just bought the same size/year motor off of CL today and mine also has the broken shift lever and is not staying cranked. Can only get it to fire off with starter fluid then it immediately dies off. I have been told that it sounds like a fuel problem so I plan on cleaning the carb and getting a rebuild kit for it. Any thoughts or suggestions would be great. I'm replacing a 6hp evinrude with this Johnson on my 14 foot Ouichita. 

Question for Ictalurus, how did you replace the shift lever and how hard was it to do? How much of the lever was broken and where did you find your replacement part?

As always thank to everyone for their replies and suggestions. Everyone on here has always been great!!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 8, 2011)

when I started up my motor it wasnt spittin any water at all. I found the intake and every thing was fine, but there was a dirt dopper nest in the water line where it spits out, so I had to take that off and feed tooth picks through it and water until it was clean. Now runs like achamp. (2000 honda bf8 fourstroke sat for 5 years without being ran)


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 8, 2011)

J.C. said:


> Question for Ictalurus, how did you replace the shift lever and how hard was it to do? How much of the lever was broken and where did you find your replacement part?



Sorry for the late response. I bought the shift lever from Southcentral Outboards ([email protected]) through ebay. Only transaction I have made with them and product was delivered to my door in good condition. The lever was broken at the base, I was lucky that I only had to replace the lever and not the pin going into the motor, so it took all of a few minutes.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 8, 2011)

J.C. said:


> I just bought the same size/year motor off of CL today and mine also has the broken shift lever and is not staying cranked. *Can only get it to fire off with starter fluid then it immediately dies off*. I have been told that it sounds like a fuel problem so I plan on cleaning the carb and getting a rebuild kit for it. Any thoughts or suggestions would be great. I'm replacing a 6hp evinrude with this Johnson on my 14 foot Ouichita.
> 
> Question for Ictalurus, how did you replace the shift lever and how hard was it to do? How much of the lever was broken and where did you find your replacement part?
> 
> As always thank to everyone for their replies and suggestions. Everyone on here has always been great!!



Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that starter fluid was not to be used in 2 strokes?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 8, 2011)

Starter fluid has no lubrication in it.


----------



## 223nbecker45 (Jul 15, 2011)

Be careful when using starting fluid on any motor, If you use to much you can have big problems. Ether doesn't compress.


----------



## J.C. (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah I found out that starter fluid was a bad idea from a friend of mine. I had a friend help me rebuild the carb and boy does it run awesome! I am glad that a picture of the motor was posted in here because now I realize I am misssing the plate that goes right in front of the carb, someone apartlenty tried rebuild this thing before and messed it up. 

This is a huge difference from the 6hp evinrude that I still have. Now it's just time to fix the shifter handle and the rest of the carb, which I hope to be doing this weekend.


----------

